

Google drops idea to buy newspaper - mjfern
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/2252e92c-4569-11de-b6c8-00144feabdc0.html

======
derefr
It could be justified: Everything Google does is a search of one thing or
another. A newspaper is a search of reality (a big database), by journalists
(smart agents), for content that is under-ranked in popularity (breaking
stories.)

~~~
johnnybgoode
Google's mission (to "organize all the world's information") can be used to
justify virtually anything. I don't think this is a coincidence.

(I'm tempted to get political here.)

------
Raphael
But I was really looking forward to picking up The Daily Google from my
doorstep each morning.

